# League Archery



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Who all here shoots in league? How is your season going?

I'm personaly having my best season to date. I'm shooting a new bow this year, and i'm absolutly loving it. I bought a 2003 Hoyt UltraTec this past summer. It has the Cam & 1/2 system on it. That thing shoots like a dream.

:bartime:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i'm shooting league, but you knew that :lol: my season is average at best. probably the best season i've had, but i was expecting a lot better.

kase


----------

